# The 2010 Official Vegetable Garden thread!



## Jim (Mar 27, 2010)

Let the games begin!

I started some Vegetable indoor today. 

So far I planted Cherry peppers, Red and yellow Marconi peppers (from Italy), some Cukes and Zucchini. 

The rest I will buy as little plants.

What are you guys doing this year?


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Mar 27, 2010)

Squash, bells,Tomato,watermelon,cantaloupe,greenbeens,pees,corn,potatoes,carrots,strawberries,cukes,That as far as ive planned so far but still got plenty of room.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hope to get ours planted sometime around the 1st week in May. Gosh I miss the big garden (think a couple hundred feet a few hundred feet) we had when living out in the country. A couple yrs. back, we tried a raised bed, about 4 x 25 ft, that due to the location, didn't work out to well. I've torn that one apart, and we have been clearing a new section to rebuild it (made to about 40 ft. long), as well as 2 more 4 x 30 footer right beside, with a walk path in the middle.

Probably have tomatoes, bell peppers, green beans, cucumbers, some cantaloupes, and so on. Loved having the corn way back when, but the space probably isn't going to allow.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be diggin' up the garden spot, collecting troutworms as I go. Wife does the rest, while I use up the worms. She's already got squash, tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers growing from seed inthe sunroom, says she's starting peas and beans this week. Gonna be another 6 weeks before anything can go out, but, WTF, keeps her off the streets.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 27, 2010)

tomatoes, corn, okra, blackeyed peas, strawberries, cabbage, butter beans, potaotes, squash, green beans and egg plant


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 27, 2010)

This is hilarious!! I just walked in from tilling my garden (almost 1/2 an acre), turned on my computer and find this thread. I have speckled butterbeans, Purple hull peas, carrots, lettuce, tomatos, 3 kinds of jalapenos, purple and vidalia onions, cucumber, red beans, watermelon, and cantaloupes. I'm going all out this year. I'm planting peanuts later on when I recoup from this round of tilling and planting.

Does anyone have any suggestions on keeping rabbits out of my garden. I'm being overrun with them. My wife doesn't want me to shoot them. They destroyed my garden last year. I leave for work at 3:30 AM  every morning for work and there is usually 5 or 6 in the back yard and 5 or 6 more in the front yard. I have two dogs in the back yard and the rabbits will walk all around them :? . My dogs are old and to lazy to chase a rabbit!!!


----------



## dougdad (Mar 27, 2010)

go on line and do a search for fox (urine) scent, it comes in a pellet form and u sprinkle around your yard, no more bunnies. works on skunks and possums too!
Or a 4 ft chicken wire fence!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 28, 2010)

i got hit with blight last year wiped out most of the garden not sure if i should try to put 1 in this year or not sure missed the fresh veggies last year


----------



## Froggy (Mar 28, 2010)

The blight did take out most of the tomatoea from us Notherners last year, just two of us, I got a 12x8 square foot garden going, radishes, tomatoes, eggplants, beans, swiss chard, lettuce, carrots.


----------



## poolie (Mar 28, 2010)

After several years at this house I'm finally getting around to building a couple raised beds for green beans, green onions and maybe a couple zucchini squash. And of course in separate containers a couple tomatoes.


----------



## 1448Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

I plant about a half acre vegetable garden. I'm looking forward to eating vine ripened tomatoes, I love them. Early Girls are my favorite tomato, but Cherokee Purple is a very close second. The store-bought tomatoes taste artificial.

Last year I planted my Sweet Snow Peas (eatable pods), and my kennebec potatoes, the first week of April. The pea crop was doing great, and the potato plants were green, and reaching for the sky. In one day, darn groundhogs destroyed both crops. The only early crop the groundhogs didn't destroy, was the mustard, radishes, green onions, and leaf lettuce.

Of course I have to battle birds and coons when my Peaches & Cream corn begins to ripen.

Gardens can be a lot of work, but there's nothing better than home grown food!


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2010)

1448Tom said:


> The store-bought tomatoes taste artificial.



YES! I can not believe the difference! It is almost scary.


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been toying with the idea of planting a garden, but starting from ground zero as a noob....what advice can you give me? 

Any websites you can recommend? 

I have an area about 10 x 20 that gets full sun.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> I've been toying with the idea of planting a garden, but starting from ground zero as a noob....what advice can you give me?
> 
> Any websites you can recommend?
> 
> I have an area about 10 x 20 that gets full sun.



Brine,
Is it a grass area now? Tilled? Are you thinking in ground or raised beds?


----------



## poolie (Mar 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> I've been toying with the idea of planting a garden, but starting from ground zero as a noob....what advice can you give me?
> 
> Any websites you can recommend?
> 
> I have an area about 10 x 20 that gets full sun.



Brine... there's nothing better than garden fresh vegetables, especially when you've grown them yourself. Like someone mentioned, the difference between store bought tomatoes and home grown is just unbelievable. I would start small for the first garden. Pick a couple things you really like to eat (because hopefully you'll have a lot of it) and start there. In someways gardening is like fishing, it can be very basic, or as technical as you want to be. There's a gazillion websites out there, see the one below I found that has some of the basic stuff, but you also have UGA up the street from you and they have an awesome horticulture program. I would imagine they have some stuff on the web that is specific to our crappy Georgia clay. I get around the clay by building raised beds and bringing in good dirt.

Go for it man!

https://www.thegardenhelper.com/vegetables.html


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

Jim, I have an area where someone had planted sorghum (the deer love it), but it is gone now. The soil seems fertile, but typically the clay here is no fun for planting. I'm thinking I'd like to make a raised bed.

Poolie, that sounds good. I'll check out the site, and keep you guys posted. If I build gardens like I mod jon boats, I should have some veggies around 2013. #-o


----------



## poolie (Mar 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> Jim, I have an area where someone had planted sorghum (the deer love it), but it is gone now. The soil seems fertile, but typically the clay here is no fun for planting. I'm thinking I'd like to make a raised bed.
> 
> Poolie, that sounds good. I'll check out the site, and keep you guys posted. If I build gardens like I mod jon boats, I should have some veggies around 2013. #-o



Hah! One note about raised beds, and I've heard people say this doesn't matter others say it does, but if you use pressure treated wood, line the bed (at least the sides where the dirt touches the wood) with plastic. The chemicals from the wood can leach into the dirt, then into the plant. Cedar is best choice, but is obviously more expensive in Atlanta and a little had to come by around here. A roll of plastic is pretty cheap.


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

railroad ties ok?


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> I've been toying with the idea of planting a garden, but starting from ground zero as a noob....what advice can you give me?
> 
> Any websites you can recommend?
> 
> I have an area about 10 x 20 that gets full sun.



I have a book that got us started years ago. Just did a search, and the author has a website: https://www.squarefootgardening.com/. I don't know if it has all the information that is in the book, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> railroad ties ok?


I don't think I would want the creosote, but I know many people do use them.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 28, 2010)

My wife always gets frustrated with her garden. She tries growing tomatoes and peppers, and as soon as they start to ripen, the birds come along and peck one hole in each of them, as if they are making fun of her. When she grows cantaloupe or squash, she gets fire-ant bit when harvesting. She will not eat anything that has had poison around it, so I couldn't keep the ants out. Netting on tomatoes, meant holes poked in every tomato that touched the netting. This year I decided was going to be her year, so I built her an anti-bird cage, with everything raised up to "no-bending" height for comfort AND so I can keep the ants poisoned away from the growing soil. While building it, she decided that she might want more than it would hold, so I raised some containers for plants the birds tend to ignore outside the cage.






Door is on the back side of this picture, shelves are slanted away from the walkway so watering doesn't leave you with wet feet.





This cage is 8'x8'x8', and I used one 16' cattle panel cut in half to make tomato supports. These panels hang in notches cut in 2x4's, and can be pushed back against the wall if not needed. I put removable "windows" behind the tomato trellis to harvest the hard-to-reach beauties. This year, if we fail to have a good harvest, it will be because of my black thumbs or the weather, birds and ants will not be an excuse! Tomatoes are on the south wall so they don't shade the other plants. There is room for smaller plants on the shelf in front of them. All wood is pressure treated, and bird wire is 1" galvanized. The cost for everything(except plants and containers) was between $200 and $250.


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

I knew we'd have a mod before this was over.... :LMFAO: 

Great job man! Sounds like alot of experience went into that build. =D>


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> I knew we'd have a mod before this was over.... :LMFAO:
> 
> Great job man! Sounds like alot of experience went into that build. =D>



Thanks Brine! I think for it to be a mod, it has to be built first... but I am actually considering modding it! I told my wife that if she likes it and gets a good harvest out of it, maybe next year I would add [strike]an aerator[/strike] a sprinkler system, or drip irrigation. Also considering a clear pvc [strike]deck[/strike] roof, to avoid damage from heavy rains and hail. Also, maybe a fine mister to hold extreme temps down in our hotter Texas months. When it gets too hot, the tomatoes quit producing.


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

well....you modified last year's garden. :wink: 

.....and the current mod list sounds good. Might as well get in there with your fishing pole and have someone take some pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## 1448Tom (Mar 29, 2010)

Here in Southwest, Ohio, I'm blessed with some pretty good soil. Each season prior to planting, I till my garden a minimum of two times, sometimes three. After the first time, I spread pellet lime to neutralize the acid in the soil, and a good all-around fertilizer, by hand. Then I till it into the soil. I rarely use another fertilizer throughout the growing season, unless I experience a long, dry spell.

I also rotate my crops, like the industrial farmers do. I rotate green beans & corn, onions & radishes, and so on. Seems to work pretty good.

I place a couple inches thick or more of loose straw around the base of my tomato plants. This helps retain the moisture. Tomatoes like, and need plenty water.

Best of luck to all of you who take-on your first gardening experience this season. Like some of the others said, I would start small, a few of your favorites, and go from there.

As far a railroad ties go, I don't think creosote leaching into the soil would be a good thing.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2010)

Neat setup! :beer:


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 29, 2010)

OK!! Whos bright idea was this to plant a big garden this year????? :? I've got 2 weekends and about 7 or 8 afternoons into mine so far and still have 2 more 150' rows to mound and plant. I already have weeds growing where I started. ](*,) #-o 

I QUIT!!! I'm going fishing!! I've got too much into it to quit now.

Nice work HH. I hope my wife doesn't see it. If she does, there goes another weekend with no fishing.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> OK!! Whos bright idea was this to plant a big garden this year????? :? I've got 2 weekends and about 7 or 8 afternoons into mine so far and still have 2 more 150' rows to mound and plant. I already have weeds growing where I started. ](*,) #-o
> 
> I QUIT!!! I'm going fishing!! I've got too much into it to quit now.
> 
> Nice work HH. I hope my wife doesn't see it. If she does, there goes another weekend with no fishing.



150 foot rows?! I am on a lot that is just shy of an acre, I have room for a huge garden, but they are just too much work! In the springtime when we have been looking forward to good weather, a big garden sounds very nice, but when the highs are in the triple digits, who wants to weed? I am in commercial refrigeration, and when the temps go up, so do my hours. Maybe you need to ask your wife to plan next year's garden in the middle of this August. We decided years ago to give up on big gardens, and concentrate on containers. She has been content the last few years with a couple of containers on the patio, but wanted something bigger. I wanted something easy to care for. Building it was a lot of work, but if it works out, the rest is easy, this year and years to come.

Keep your wife away from the computer, tell her it got infected with porn or something...


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2010)

Decided to check the little seed starting greenhouse I purchased for $7 and....I Got Cucumber plants already growing! \/ 

The miracle of science! :LOL2: 

This is the one I got:




And I put it on the kitchen counter above the dishwasher. The counter gets a little warm after washing the dishes(hopefully this is normal). So it makes for a nice little greenhouse.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 2, 2010)

you guys have been busy.

The wife and I argue over a garden every spring. I want one, she dont, however come harvest season she wants one. Go figure.

I'd love to put in a big garden this year. Propble do my little one again this year.


----------



## teamhoytpa (Apr 7, 2010)

dougdad said:


> go on line and do a search for fox (urine) scent, it comes in a pellet form and u sprinkle around your yard, no more bunnies. works on skunks and possums too!
> Or a 4 ft chicken wire fence!




hmmmm.....i doubt that fox urine works on skunks and possums. I can honestly say that because i've trapped a couple years now and i can not so proudly say i've caught my fair share of both of them boogers in fox sets. It sure will ATTRACT them...but i highly doubt it repels.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on keeping rabbits out of my garden. I'm being overrun with them. My wife doesn't want me to shoot them. They destroyed my garden last year. I leave for work at 3:30 AM  every morning for work and there is usually 5 or 6 in the back yard and 5 or 6 more in the front yard. I have two dogs in the back yard and the rabbits will walk all around them :? . My dogs are old and to lazy to chase a rabbit!!!



Cats are the next best natural predator and they can live outside. Although outside cats can run up the Vet bill. 

The best option to keep most critters out o fthe garden is a chicken wire fence. Fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## SirLancelot (Apr 12, 2010)

First garden in several years going in this year, but we need all the fresh stuff we can get. Well besides Roma and cherry tomatoes, we got cucumbers, silver queen sweet corn, crimson sweet watermelon, pumpkins, carrots, green, red, yellow peppers, habaneros, jalapenos, peas, and gorgeous soil to put it all in. Can't wait, store bought produce cannot duplicate what you do with your own hands.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2010)

Scored the First zucchini a couple of days ago and it was Awesome on the grill. :lol: 

All the other Veggies are coming in great and should have peppers, tomatoes and cukes within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Last year we got a spot in the community garden near our house. Next to Boston's ours is the oldest continually running victory garden in the states. We were on a waiting list for six years but it was worth it. We've worked hard to improve the soil and it's paying off. 

We scored our first zucchini a few days ago too. We've planted tomatoes - Roma, Big Boy and Grape tomatoes. Last year we had hundreds of tomatoes. We washed, cut in half and froze the biggies. The Romas we cut in half lengthwise, scooped out the seedy-watery stuff, put garlic and basil inside and slow roasted for about 45 minures. We bagged and froze them and were we happy about that.

We plant a lot of basil to make pesto. We grind the basil, pine nuts and olive oil together and put into ice cube trays. Once frozen we bag and put back in the freezer. Later heat/thaw in the microwave and add parmesian and can you say OH BABY? Oh baby that's good!

We have some squash and melons and lots of beets and onions. Last year my partner T grew sunflowers that became landmarks for others in the garden. One got to be 22" in diameter and was referred to as "that" sunflower by the other gardeners. It was like when the old surveyors used a giant oak or rock as a landmark. Everyone knew which sunflower was "that" one.

If I can't be fishing I'm in the garden.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got one thing to say. Y'all ALL need to start growing heirloom 'maters (tomatoes, for you yankee folk). We happened into a guy whose hobby is finding different heirloom tomotoes from around the world, and trying to find the best. He had something like 40 or 50 different kinds, and he continuously breeds them in his backyard and in pots on his driveway. We planted them this year, and holy crap, what a difference. If you think home grown better boys, Romas and all are good, you ain't seen nothin'. We only got about 10 different types, (some of the ones he had stay green when they ripen, some turn yellow, some have ribs, like a pumpkin, some turn purple), and all I've got to say, is there's no turning back now.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> I've got one thing to say. Y'all ALL need to start growing heirloom 'maters (tomatoes, for you yankee folk). We happened into a guy whose hobby is finding different heirloom tomotoes from around the world, and trying to find the best. He had something like 40 or 50 different kinds, and he continuously breeds them in his backyard and in pots on his driveway. We planted them this year, and holy crap, what a difference. If you think home grown better boys, Romas and all are good, you ain't seen nothin'. We only got about 10 different types, (some of the ones he had stay green when they ripen, some turn yellow, some have ribs, like a pumpkin, some turn purple), and all I've got to say, is there's no turning back now.



I think your fibbing!
ostpics:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 7, 2010)

teamhoytpa said:


> dougdad said:
> 
> 
> > go on line and do a search for fox (urine) scent, it comes in a pellet form and u sprinkle around your yard, no more bunnies. works on skunks and possums too!
> ...



Skunk, Fox Urine are the best attractors for setting traps for land critters, gets them every time. That and a honeybun for the coons. Owls work though.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 8, 2010)

Pulled a zucchini and a squash out of our little box (Earth Box) last weekend. Grilled some steak kabobs with them on sunday and they were darn tasty.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Pulled a zucchini and a squash out of our little box (Earth Box) last weekend. Grilled some steak kabobs with them on sunday and they were darn tasty.




That is what I cooked with the zucchini also! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine is really starting to come in, but....

I caught this trespasser raiding it on my surveilance camera just last night. 









:lol:


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 8, 2010)

Had radishes for the last month, first mess of peas today, and string beans. Wild blueberries for a week, now, and high bush should start by the first of nect week.


----------



## Zum (Jul 31, 2010)

Going fishing soon as I shuck these and go get some carrots.


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2010)

nice zum!

Got cukes and zucchinis myself. A few cherry tomatoes, and a couple of regulars. Non that lasted long enough to take pictures of!


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 1, 2010)

Blueberries are about done. Beans for the last couple weeks, cucumbers coming strong. Lotsa tomatoes, but still green, no ripe ones.


----------



## Zum (Aug 1, 2010)

I only have 2 blueberry bushes,it's pretty neat how many berries out of one bush and there not big.
If I can keep the birds out of them,I should get acouple quarts.
There just getting good now.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 7, 2010)

how do you guys cook the zuchini on the grill


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2010)

hardwatergrampa said:


> how do you guys cook the zuchini on the grill



Cut into 3/4 into to 1 inch discs. Then brush with olive oil on both sides, salt and pepper. Thats it. 4-5 minutes per side till they get marked up from the grill. 

And whatever else is next to it....medium rare. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2010)

As my first official post in the Vegetable Garden thread, I'm just now starting to get some quantity of tomatoes coming in. Took mine and combined them with his and we canned some tomato juice. We got a bunch more coming in and this coming week sometime we're gonna tackle canning whole(or quartered) tomatoes.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 7, 2010)

I give you guys props. I see my neighbor outside everyday picking, turning dirt, weeding, and watering and what not. I would have already pulled it up and mulched it. I thought about starting a garden this year but decided againt it, Maybe next year. :roll: I by no means have a green thumb, And every time I walk outside the neighbors tomatos are hanging over my fence. Just mocking me. I did have a tomato plant growing in my gravel drive some how, But the dog killed it.


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2010)

How tall is that fence? How tall are those tomato plants? :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Aug 7, 2010)

Jim said:


> How tall is that fence? How tall are those tomato plants? :LOL2:



Are you saying that once a tomato plant reaches six feet or higher it is classified as a tree? lol


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2010)

Those plants must be 8 feet tall. Mine are like 4-5. :lol:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 8, 2010)

Jim said:


> hardwatergrampa said:
> 
> 
> > how do you guys cook the zuchini on the grill
> ...


thanks jim havent had them on the grill before have to give them a try with some deerbuger


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 8, 2010)

Jim said:


> How tall is that fence? How tall are those tomato plants? :LOL2:


hope he doesent get any hornworms on the tops he would need a ladder to get them


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 8, 2010)

Bubba said:


> As my first official post in the Vegetable Garden thread, I'm just now starting to get some quantity of tomatoes coming in. Took mine and combined them with his and we canned some tomato juice. We got a bunch more coming in and this coming week sometime we're gonna tackle canning whole(or quartered) tomatoes.


my tomatoes were just getting to the picking stage went down to the garden to pick a frew but the wifes chickens beat me to them :evil: told her if they get in there again we would be eating chicken soup all winter :LOL2: have you tried freezen your tomatoes


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would guesstamate they are 7 and a half feet or so. I talked to him last night about his garden, He told me he set out 20 tomatos, 15 peppers not all the same type, 6 squash, and some others I can't remember. He said he has already canned more tomatos the fried veggie mix then the past few years combined so with the rest he is giving away or making salsa with. I asked about how much they are producing a week and quote, "enough to make a gallon and a half to two gallons of salsa a day." It is hard to believe how big those things are. Its so dry here aswell I can't even keep my grass green and he has that crap.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2010)

hardwatergrampa said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > As my first official post in the Vegetable Garden thread, I'm just now starting to get some quantity of tomatoes coming in. Took mine and combined them with his and we canned some tomato juice. We got a bunch more coming in and this coming week sometime we're gonna tackle canning whole(or quartered) tomatoes.
> ...




No, We haven't tried freezing them. Seems like I heard my dad mention something about that, but I think he said he wasn't crazy about them....compared to canned anyway. 

Some of my plants are starting to look abit sad, I think they may be getting some sort of blight(sp?) or something. I just got in from picking bugs off of some of them....mostly stinkbugs, but a few worms and such as well. But I don't think they are really whats causing the damage to the plant though.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2010)

These were taken in June. Everything is much biggerer now. Tomatoes are taller than the stakes, Cukes are sprawling all over, Beans will swallow you up if you are foolish enough to enter without some sort of tether line :shock: 


The first picture is a basic shot as you come around the corner of my house into the back yard. 







The second shot is of the Cucumbers on the right with Carrots in the foreground and 4 Zucchini plants behind the Carrots.







Third is a shot of my Sweet 100 plant from a Possum’s point of view. Gotta get rid of that danged animal one of these days.







Finally are my Beans. These are supposed to be Bush Beans but some of the “bushes” are 4 feet tall if you pick them up. Chives along the fence and one, count it, one, Parsley plant that self seeded from last year. Last year’s crop of Parsley was humongous and they were all self seeded from the year before.




[/quote]


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 29, 2010)

I just finished my 8th batch of pesto. We're supposed to get frost on Saturday night and we'll be gone for the weekend so it's harvest time. I make it without the parmesan and put it in ice cube trays to freeze. Once frozen they go a half-dozen to a bag and back to the freezer. Yummy!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Sep 30, 2010)

my wife has put up 40 gallons of sause what is pesto


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like this may be the last picking of tomatoes, maybe 1 more time.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 2, 2010)

Beans are done now. Cukes are way past done. There are about 5 more zuchinni on the vine and still small. Carrots are ready but I'm harvesting only what I'm ready to eat. Tomatoes are still producing (even the Romas aren't quitting yet)

Grilled my lunch the other day.

A couple thick slices of zuchinni, a thick cut carrot, the last handful of green beans and a few red cherry tomatoes all drizzled with olive oil and some kosher salt to go with my brat. Mmmmm....


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2010)

average year for me, I ate 2 tomatoes every day over the summer. All we have left is a cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Zum (Oct 2, 2010)

Only carrots,turnip,squash and a few small pumpkins here,maybe tomatoes....not my favorite so i don't pay much attention to them.


----------

